# Band Saw Table



## JCMunder (Oct 20, 2019)

A little project I've had on my list for a bit.  
Took a cutting of 2"x8" Box Beam and made this little band saw table for the occasional small parts.
I had to weld in some internal stiffeners in order to mill the surface, as it was too flexible without it.  I adjusted the thickness to rest on the frame for additional support.


----------



## cbellanca (Oct 20, 2019)

Good job. I have always labored with the 1" table that comes with the saw. This is a very welcome addition. Can you provide additional details of the inside and of the attachments.  I definitely want to make one for my Jet.


----------



## brino (Oct 20, 2019)

Great "outside the box" thinking.
That turned out great!

Thanks for posting.
-brino


----------



## JCMunder (Oct 20, 2019)

cbellanca said:


> Good job. I have always labored with the 1" table that comes with the saw. This is a very welcome addition. Can you provide additional details of the inside and of the attachments.  I definitely want to make one for my Jet.



cbellanca,

Hopefully these pics help.  
Basically I took off the 1" table and used just the same mount and screws.  I used a box beam so the underside could sit on the band saw frame for extra support and vibration control.  I was originally going to just use some plate stock and drop a leg (Counter sunk screw in the rear corner) as a support leg.  But I found a 2" thick beam which worked perfect for my saw.


----------



## JCMunder (Oct 20, 2019)

I forgot to mention and didn't show, but I drilled a hole in the pivoting frame so I could insert a 1/4" pin.  This locks the saw open and keeps it from being able to close on me.


----------



## cbellanca (Oct 20, 2019)

Great pics. Thanks much. I'll et to work on min as soon as i dig up some material


----------



## Joeman77 (Oct 21, 2019)

Nice job!
 Looks like it should be rigid enough to be usable yet the attachment left on the saw be light enough not to affect it's original function.


----------



## stioc (Oct 21, 2019)

Woah, I don't think I've seen an identical bandsaw to mine before. I've seen lots of 4x6" harbor freight ones but most are newer with the adjustable/pivoting lower blade guide. Your's looks fixed like mine. I bought mine in 2003/2004 and it looks like it too...I've cut all sorts of stuff on it and it's still on the original motor.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 22, 2019)

I have the Jet 7X14, I would love to make a more robust table like this one.
Great job and thank you for sharing your creativity.


----------

